# Why Texans say don't pick the bluebonnets



## Hazel (Apr 10, 2012)

Texans say don't pick the bluebonnets but there are so many growing on the sides of the roads.

What would it hurt to pick a small bouquet of these lovely flowers? 

Highway 306 from New Braunfels to Purgatory Road (almost to Canyon Lake ) 




Highway 71 from Austin to Brady
















When Texans say don't pick the bluebonnets, they mean it!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

(This is from an email my mother forwarded to me. I thought some people might appreciate it.   )


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2012)

Those flowers look so pretty, now I know why you wouldn't pick them - STAY AWAY, STAY AWAY.

The blue bonnets look to me like lupins, is that what they are ? Who named Purgatory Road.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 10, 2012)

You know your flowers!    The Texas bluebonnet's botanical name is Lupinus texensis. I drove through Texas years ago and they really are everywhere. I understand why they are the state flower. They are gorgeous. I really wanted to grow some but they don't grow well in my area (clay soil & limestone). 

I don't know who name Purgatory Road. Maybe one of the Texan members will be able to answer your question. My mom forwarded this to me in an email so I don't even know who took the pics. I should have used larger print for that info in my original post.


----------



## Relle (Apr 11, 2012)

Hazel, I'd better know my flowers, I'm a florist by trade. Never heard them called blue bonnets before.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 11, 2012)

Different country, different name.   

I don't know why they're called bluebonnets. I never thought about it.


----------



## agriffin (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh I love bluebonnets!


----------



## desarae19 (Apr 13, 2012)

*more info*

On March 7, 1901, Lupinus subcarnosus (also known as buffalo clover), a species of bluebonnet, was recognized as the state flower of Texas. However, Lupinus texensis (Texas bluebonnet) emerged as the favorite of most Texans. 

As a result of this popularity, in 1971, the Texas Legislature made any species of bluebonnet the state flower, including L. subcarnosus, L. texensis, L. concinnus, L. plattensis and L. havardiiLupinus texensis remains as the iconic Texas bluebonnet The flowers' deep blue blossoms can be seen from March through May in many areas of Texas. A popular spring pastime in Texas is photographing children, family members, and pets among the bluebonnets. Many families return to the same spot every year for photographs as part of a family tradition. 

Another Texas tradition was started by Lady Bird Johnson, after her return from Washington, D.C. as First Lady to President Lyndon Baines Johnson. Lady Bird persuaded the government of the State of Texas to seed bluebonnets and other wildflowers along the highways throughout the state. Every spring the flowers return as a legacy of the First Lady. 

Just watch your step as you gather. It is a common myth that it is illegal to pick bluebonnets in Texas, possibly because the bluebonnet is Texas' state flower. In fact, it is perfectly legal to pick them. Part of the confusion may stem from illegal activity associated with the picking of the flower, such as parking along busy highways or trespassing on private property. 

When Texans say don't pick the bluebonnets, we mean it! 

It's not because Texas is stingy with their flowers. They just don't want you to come out of the flower patches with more than one of the bluebonnets. Georgians call them belltails.

*They do look more blue in person, not really too purple.*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpais/494289512/


----------



## JS (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely photos and great info


----------



## ToniD (Apr 30, 2012)

BIG rattler!   At least big by PA standards, I guess everything is bigger in Texas....


----------



## Hazel (Apr 30, 2012)

That makes sense. It's a bigger state, it needs bigger snakes.  :wink:


----------



## SoSoapy (May 5, 2012)

I grew up in Texas and have lived here my entire life and I've been told from childhood that I better not pick the bluebonnets because it's against the law!

I never once questioned the validity of this particular law.

 I assumed it was a true law and I can honestly say I don't remember ever picking a bluebonnet 

but i have taken pics of them and I have also planted them in my yard

 (however, they didn't survive for some reason!)  :?


----------

